# Vasco/Euskara: El acento de las palabras vascas



## JukkaT

Kaixo!

Acabo de empezar a aprender vasco y ya tengo un problemita.
¿Dónde llevan el acento las palabras de la lengua vasca?

Tengo un CD-ROM donde dos personas dicen palabras y expreciones en vasco, pero el problema es que dicen muchas palabras de manera diferente.

Por ejemplo:

Telefonoa   [tele'fonoa] o [telefono'a]
Mesedez    [me'seðes] o [mese'ðes]
Barkatu      [barka'tu] o [bar'katu]
etc.

Eskerrik asko

P.D Que yo sepa *eskerrik asko* significa muchas gracias, pero ¿es, de alguna manera, posible decir simplemente gracias?


----------



## pcplus

es un tema interesante porque es difícil de encontrar en internet, y como unos de los rasgos del euskera es que no tiene acentuación gráfica, la mayoría de la gente cuando le hablas de "acentos", por desconocimiento lo único que te dice es "el euskera no lleva tilde". Pero es una pena, porque hay que saber que todos los idiomas llevan "acento", aunque no se escriba.

yo lo que puedo decir es que hay trucos para saber donde va el acento de la palabra, pero hay que tener en cuenta que según la región y el dialecto pueden variar.


Un truco es que la mayoría de las palabras sin desinencia (la raíz), suelen ser llanas, sobre todo si terminan en vocal, si terminan en consonante suelen ser agudas.
Cuando se le añaden partículas de desinencias, normalmente la raíz de la palabra se mantiene igual, y se añade la partícula (las partículas que se añaden funcionan como palabras agudas) formando un doble acento. 

Esto ocurre en las palabras con más de 3 sílabas

menos de 3 sílabas:

1-Mutil /mu'til/ - mutilak /mu'tilak/ -se mantiene llana 
2- Izan /i'zan/ - Izango /i'zango/

pero en palabras de 3 o más sílabas: 

3-begirada: be'gira + da = be'gira'da /begíradá/

kanpora: kanpo + ra= /'kanpo'ra/ o /kan'pora/

*las palabras de doble acento hacen que haya confusión en lo que se escucha al no estar la gente acostumbrada a indentificar 2 acentos:

Telefono = /te'lefono/ esdrújula (extranjerismo) -> telefonoa -> /te'lefono'a/ -> que podría sonar como /telefo'no-a/

P.D Todo lo que he dicho es más bien un truco personal, y podría no estar del todo correcto


----------



## pcplus

un fallo que corrijo: mutil = /'mutil/ - mutilak = /'muti'llak/


----------



## yujuju

Por lo que tengo entendido cuando se creo el euskera batua (forma unificado), se optó por no escribir un acento gráfico por la gran variedad de pronunciaciones entre los dialectos.

Se podría decir _grosso modo_ que las palabras de 4 sílabas acentúan la última y antepenúltima sílaba, como en /be'gira'da/ (o en discurso simplemente /be'girada/) , aunque diría yo que por influencia del castellano, es muy común oír también /begi'rada/, sonando simplemente diferente, pero sin llamar la atención como un error, como ocurriría con un cambio similar en castellano.

Sin embargo las palabras de 3 sílabas suelen ser llanas (pasando al sistema de doble acentuación anterior al pasar a 4 sílabas por la sufijación), y las de 2 agudas.

Habrá muchísimas otras explicaciones, y como he dicho es una explicación muy _grosso mod_ ya que habrá otras tantísimas palabras que no sigan ninguna de estas "reglas".


----------



## Pedro_X

Hola

El acento varía, para una misma palabra, en función de la frase.
Una misma palabra puede tener más de un acento simultáneamente.
Existen diferencias notables entre diferentes "dilectos" (las diferencias entre ellos son mayores que entre simples dialectos). El vizcaíno y suletino tienen una fonética absolutamente distinta del castellano. No así las variedades guipuzcoanas y el batua.
Saludos.


----------



## Kalatxori

Hola 

Tal y como dice pcplus, en euskera no existe la tilde, y que yo sepa nunca ha existido, pero todas las palabras llevan una entonación, como tiene que ser. Es difícil definir dónde llevan la acentuación, porque una misma palabra se acentúa de distinta manera en cada pueblo y depende de si está en plural o si es "ergatiba", si afirma o niega, si está en apelativo o no. Tiene muchas variaciones. Incluso en un mismo pueblo se identifican zonas rurales y zonas costeras por el acento de las palabras. 
Aunque se creó el euskera batua, los euskaldunas o vascoparlantes continuamos hablando nuestro "euskalki" por lo que seguimos manteniendo nuestras diferencias en la entonación, identificándonos entre nosotros  por ello.

Saludos


----------



## Absentska

Puede que esto te sea de utilidad: aunque puede haber variación en la entonación en diferentes regiones, hay una regla de entonación que es predominante y que por lo general se cumple, y es la que se sigue en la mayoría de las palabras en el euskera batua y la que se puede considerar como oficial. Ahí te dejo un material interesante.
http://imageshack.us/g/695/acentoeuskara1.jpg/

En resumen la sílaba más marcada es la segunda contando desde la izquierda:
Ezkerra (Ezkérra)
Kanpora (Kanpóra)
Zuzenean (Zuzénean)
Aunque las que tienen dos sílabas pueden estar acentuadas en la primera por la izquierda.


----------



## xruiz18

Si alguien quiere ahondar en el tema de la acentuación vasca puede echar un vistazo a las publicaciones de José Ignacio Hualde: https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/jihualde/www/publications.html

Es curioso porque, como ya han mencionado, las reglas de acentuación y entonación varían bastante de unas hablas a otras, pero yo diría que todos cambiamos un poco esas reglas cuando hablamos euskara batua. Personalmente creo que Euskaltzaindia se tendrá que manifestar sobre esta cuestión algún día.


----------

